# Guide-Ons



## VA Bassin (Dec 20, 2009)

looking to get a set of guide-ons for my trailer to help me load when im by myself...just curious as what style is preferred?? pvc style or the bunk type style?? I like the pvc idea for when im backing down steep ramps i can use them to guide me down. But i like the idea of bunk type to keep boat straight when loading trailer. Just looking for opinions ....

pvc
https://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/links/link.jsp;jsessionid=SFWX21PKECZCPLAQBBISCOVMCAEFEIWE?id=0066753020653a&type=product&cmCat=froogle&cm_ven=data_feed&cm_cat=froogle&cm_pla=2060801&cm_ite=0066753020653a&_requestid=200057

and or,
bunk style

https://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/product/standard-item.jsp?_DARGS=/cabelas/en/common/catalog/item-link.jsp_A&_DAV=MainCatcat21276-cat21296-cat21382_TGP&id=0030707018075a&navCount=2&podId=0030707&parentId=cat21382&masterpathid=&navAction=push&catalogCode=IK&rid=&parentType=index&indexId=cat21382&hasJS=true


----------



## Doug (Dec 20, 2009)

Some use both. The *Guide-On's *to load and the *Bunks* to get the boat straight with the winch. See the last post in "Boat Talk - Post a Pic of Your Boat". nam6869usmc has both.

I just use the Bunks and straight line with my winch post.

Hope this helps,

Doug


----------



## VA Bassin (Dec 21, 2009)

thanks for the info...i seen the pic your talkin about...i will probably start out with pvc ones then later on get the bunk ones too! Right now i cant even see trailer sit behind truck bc my truck sits a lil tall so think pvc type will help alot w/ backing, as well as loading....


----------



## rick50 (Dec 21, 2009)

Do you think the bunks might be high enough by themselves?


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Dec 21, 2009)

VA Bassin said:


> looking to get a set of guide-ons for my trailer to help me load when im by myself...



I had the same problem and someone on here, I don't remember who, had a link to a project where they made some PVC ones out of an aluminum ladder support and one PVC pipe. I was able to go to LOWE'S and find a used ladder support that I was able to get for 17 cents, and a PVC pipe for like $2. I cut the ladder support in half, used some 2" UBolts to attach it to the trailer, spanned between the two cut pcs with part of the pipe, and the split the rest of the pipe between the other two sides for the uprights. It worked GREAT. I now have no problems loading my boat by myself. Maybe someone could post the link?

Matt


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Dec 21, 2009)

Just in case you didn't know what a ladder stabilizer was (I didn't) I found a link via LOWE'S:

https://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=98178-287-AC96&lpage=none

I just cut that thing in half, then spanned the space between the ends with a pc. of the pipe. The hardware that comes with it should work for attaching it to your trailer. The rest of the pipe went on the other end for the uprights. One bolt through the pipe and stabilizer was enough to hold it together. So far it's held up real well.


----------



## VA Bassin (Dec 21, 2009)

thanks for the info...i will have to check into this! 8)


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 22, 2009)

Found the post concerning the use of a ladder stabilizer: 

https://www.widgetsailor.com/owners/greg/guides.html


----------



## willfishforfood (Dec 22, 2009)

I made mine with used bunks


----------



## gregk9 (Jan 22, 2010)

I use these:







Got em & Farm and Fleet:

https://www.farmandfleet.com/products/578508-roller_guide_on.html?lref=%2foutdoor%2ffishing_marine%2fboat_accessories%2freese%2f%3fb%3dReese

Boat centers up real nice!


----------



## rusty.hook (Jul 25, 2010)

Down here in Texas on the Gulf Coast where we have the salt water issue. We also fish year round. So to keep my feet dry on the cold days I installed the side bunk boards for easy loading. Now when I am by myself, its super easy to drive on now all the way to the front. Just reach over the bow and hook the winch strap hook eye to the bow eye, and I'm gone. I also went one step further and installed my lights out of the water on 2" PVC pipe. No more exploding bulbs and replacing the rusty metal bulb housing. See pics below of side bunks and lights.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jul 25, 2010)

Pretty cool...


I had some decent guide-ons come with my trailer, but I took them off. I had too hard of a time squeezing the boat in perfectly without bouncing off the guide-ons 10 times on the way up :roll: Now I just leave 4" of bunks sticking out of the water, drive it up, and if its crooked, I turn the wheel and ease my way over until its straight.


But I still have issues with bulbs, so I guess you win some you lose some.


----------



## Zum (Jul 26, 2010)

Do you unplug your lights before backing in the water?
Havn't had a light issue with my trailer yet,all I do is unplug the lights before backing in.
Havn't used this boat in salt water though,that be hell on the outlets.


----------



## rusty.hook (Jul 26, 2010)

Yea, most of the boats down here have the extended lights now. Some come from the boat dealers now.


----------

